# Dyeing and Hybridization Issues-Updated



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, we're off to a fresh start with a new thread which will clearly cover almost everything we've gone through in this thread.

*Dyeing*
*Why is dyeing cruel?*
Some fishkeepers are puzzled as to why there is much fuss about dyeing fish. Sure, dyed fish do look eye-catching.:sarcastic: But there is too much truth that can be uncovered behind the dyeing scenarios.

*How is dyeing done?*
I had covered this one in the past thread.
How dyeing is done has raised questions among fishkeepers as they are intrigued as to how dye manages to stick on the fish. Take note that the dye will not stick to the fish permanently but rather _temporarily_.

Two methods of dyeing: 
1. Injecting different parts of the fish's body with dye or food coloring. This is very painful for the fish and the coloring is not permanent. 
2. Soak the fish in acids and then soak it in a tub filled with dye. Acids remove their mucous membrane which protects them from diseases. With the removal of the mucous, this allows dye to stick to the fish and will also render the fish prone to diseases. 

Note that the dye does not stick directly to the fish's epidermis but rather under it hence the removal of the mucous membrane via acid soaking to ensure the dye sticks to the bare part.

*Why dyeing makes them vulnerable to diseases?*
On the injection issue, think of this issue as using a single needle by one person to another. Of course, the same thing is applied to fish. The virus can be transmitted from fish to fish via injection without having to use different needles.
Another thing is the stress of being injected will lower their immunity against diseases.

*What fish are often dyed?*
Unfortunately, there are several fish species that are often dyed however a few can be named as they are often seen dyed in your local fish stores and pet chains.
1. Bala Shark 
2. Labeos 
3. Irridescent Shark 
4. Tinfoil Barb 
5. Tiger Barb 
6. Red Tailed Botia 
7. Glassfish 
8. Black Skirt Tetra 
9. Corydoras 
10. Oscar 
11. Parrot Fish 
12. German Blue Ram 
13. Convict Cichlid 
14. Giant Gourami 
15. Kissing Gourami 
16. Severum 
17 Siamese Algae Eater(SAE) 
18. Aulonocara nyassae 
19. Pseudotropheus greshakei 
20. Pseudotropheus zebra 
21. Hypostomous plecostomus 
22. Moenkhausia sanctaefilomenae 
23. Paradise Fish 
24. Botia hymenophysa 
25. Botia lecontei 
26. Colisa sota 
27. Betta splendens 
28. Discus 
29. Goldfish 

*Dyed blood parrots*


















Technology has given us too much blessings and curses.:wink2: Dyeing can be possible via dye laser and has been done already to some fish such as the kaleidoscope kissing gourami.:sarcastic:









*Deformed Fish and Hybridization*
*Parrot Fish*
There is actually the true parrot fish. Have a read with this link:
The Cichlid Room Companion - Real Parrot Cichlid, Hoplarchus psittacus Kaup 1860, The.

In fact, there are actually two species of parrotfish which are hybrids: blood parrot and jellybean.
The false parrots are the blood parrots which are often the cross of _Cichlasoma labiatum_ and _Heros severum_ although the exact parentage is currently under dispute. Blood parrots are crossbreeds and have deformed mouths which often get worse as they grow sometimes not letting the fish eat properly at all. They are often the ones victimized commonly by dyeing, tattooing and piercing of tails.









I presume their natural coloration is white judging by how they are the ones often dyed although this picture proved otherwise.









Another parrot which is the small version is the jellybean parrot. Its appearance makes it look like albino convicts however their body shape is deeper so it is easy to distinguish between the jellybean parrot and albino convict. Unfortunately, jellybeans are fertile thus allowing them to reproduce a lot unlike the blood parrots which are sterile.










Jellybeans are naturally white although I will never consider them as naturally occuring fish but hybrids made by irresponsible aquarists. Why I despise hybridization is that hybridization just decimates pure strains if not controlled.

Why is there too much fuss about parrots? Well, to tell you the truth, both species are hybrids and are deformed which is why they are often frowned upon by some fishkeepers. Aside from that, they are simply man-made creatures.:wink2: Thus how they behave can range widely from meek lambs to total psychos.:shake:

*Flowerhorn*
Flowerhorns are new hybrids developed first in Malaysia. There are many issues surrounding this fish. They are one of the most aggressive cichlids. How they were made has been done by crossbreeding of several _Cichlasoma_ species.
They are largely condemned for being 'deformed fish' and posing a risk to the local flora and fauna if ever they are released into the wilds.
Why they were created merely for looks is beyond me.:shake: I really do not believe how 'good luck' approaches when you own this fish. It just happens and not because of the fish but because it does happens whether it was coincidence or not.:wink2:

If you want something that looks like a flowerhorn, I would suggest you buy a Trimac.:wink2: Trimacs look much alike to the flowerhorns and are naturally-occuring species.
Information:
_Cichlasoma trimaculatum_
Size: 30 cm









*Balloon Mollies*
No way in my right mind will I buy these fish. They are often said to be 'perfectly normal' or rather 'natural'.:sarcastic: The truth in short is that they are still deformed with curved spinal column.

*Balloon Blue Rams*
I have seen already 4 variants: blue(which is actually original), gold, veiltail(often referred to as 'angel') and balloon. The same thing can be said to the balloon rams as what I did to balloon mollies.


Until I receive any more information regarding other fish and their issues, I will stop right at this point.

*Acknowledgement:*
I would like to thank the Fishforum.com moderating team and everyone on this forum for their support and for allowing issues like these to be discussed smoothly.
Special thanks to Joeshmoe and Brie for submission of photos. 

*Sources:*
Deathbydyeing.com

*Latest Articles from PFK:*
Practical Fishkeeping magazine | Blog: Tattooed mollies

Retailer defends dyed fish | Practical Fishkeeping magazine

Tattooed fish turn up in Detroit | Practical Fishkeeping magazine

Feel free to pm me for any possible revisions and other issues regarding this matter.


----------

